# Game zum Let's Playen?!



## d b (11. Juli 2011)

Hi, ich habe mal wieder Bock zu Let's playen, welche Games könnt ihr empfehlen?
Oder welche wurdet ihr sehen, die noch nicht draußen sind...
Genre egal!


----------



## Robonator (11. Juli 2011)

Dragon Age 2 eignet sich ganz gut.  Oder die F.E.A.R Serie


----------



## Aufpassen (11. Juli 2011)

Alice Madness Returns 

..Obwohl ich finde das Lets Plays eh die ganze Stimmung & Atmosphäre bei den meisten Games kaputt macht..

Außer bei Games wie Starcraft usw.. 
Dort finde ich Kommentatoren wie HomerJ gern gesehen.

Generell finde ich aber ein Walkthrough besser.


----------



## kero81 (11. Juli 2011)

Dito. Nach 2 Minuten gehen mir die Sprecher meistens auf den sack...


----------



## Lyr1x (11. Juli 2011)

Minecraft  oder FEAR3...

Anregungen kannst du dir ja auch hier holen:

www.youtube.com/cast2play


----------



## MasterFreak (12. Juli 2011)

FEAR 2 geht auch. evtl. MoH oder BFBC 2 online Plays ^^


----------



## McChopper2000 (13. Juli 2011)

xD Deadly Premonition , wenn's jemand kennt (von GAme One , nicht eine Stunde mit sondern knallhart durchgenommen)


----------



## d b (13. Juli 2011)

Sagen wirs so... Ich habe BFBC2, spiele es auch gerne online...
Aber das wird eher ein Let's Fail xD
ich bin soooo schlecht, ich bin nur in CoD gut 
Welches Spiel, welches noch nicht released ist, würdet ihr sehen sollen?


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Juli 2011)

Ich empfehle den Bussimulator 09!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mi_HCfLenpg&feature=view_all&list=PL52C3C58203185DC6&index=0

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## d b (13. Juli 2011)

Willst du mich verarschen?
Bissimulator?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (13. Juli 2011)

Ganz simpel: nimm was, was es noch nicht (nicht so oft) als LP gibt.

Ein Morrowind LP wäre z.B. mal was 


Oder Tetris xD


----------



## d b (13. Juli 2011)

kenn ich nich, was is das??


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Juli 2011)

d b schrieb:


> Willst du mich verarschen?
> Bissimulator?


 Nein...
Die Leute wollten ein LP, warum auch immer 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## d b (13. Juli 2011)

Soweit wird's nicht kommen 
Wie wärs mit Deus Ex 3 oder mw3 wenn's rauskommt?


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Juli 2011)

d b schrieb:


> Soweit wird's nicht kommen
> Wie wärs mit Deus Ex 3 oder mw3 wenn's rauskommt?


 "LPe" einfach die Spiele, von denen du Ahnung hast und die du magst.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## MasterFreak (14. Juli 2011)

oder von denen du keine Ahnung hast und einfach irgendwas drauflos laberst  wie's manche machen  ^^


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. Juli 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> oder von denen du keine Ahnung hast und einfach irgendwas drauflos laberst  wie's manche machen  ^^


 Ich habe damit Erfahrung und kann davon nur abraten...
Davon mal abgesehen ist LPen nicht einfach und mit der momentanen Situation noch schwerer...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## MasterFreak (14. Juli 2011)

jo es gibt aber auch gute LPs obwohl die Leute es noch nie gepspielt haben ! und das dann kommentieren, also Eindruck usw...


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. Juli 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> jo es gibt aber auch gute LPs obwohl die Leute es noch nie gepspielt haben ! und das dann kommentieren, also Eindruck usw...


 Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der TE mit LPen nicht so viel Erfahrung hat und deswegen würde ich das nicht machen...
Und "gut" ist eine Definitionsfrage.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## MasterFreak (14. Juli 2011)

hahaha das stimmt


----------



## SyN-Flood (14. Juli 2011)

Resident evil Operation racoon city wäre nicht schlecht !


----------

